# Tomb Kings Tips



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

New Tomb Kings player here as of 8th ed, and I was wondering if I could get some advice as to how I should build lists and how I should use certain units.

The criteria is a 750 point list, and I'm asking which units you think I should try to cram in there. If it makes a difference, my first and primary opponent will be a DoC player, most likely going heavy khorne. I do not want to create a list that will be specifically good against just that army, but rather an army with good overall potential.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the most important things I've found from playing against Tomb Kings is a proper character balance. You're always going to want to get a high-level Hierophant on the table, but from that point on, you're more free to start taking combat characters to beef up your units.

At 750 points though, there isn't much you can do. That leaves you with around 170 points to get a wizard. I'm not sure if you need another character past that anymore, but try to play it as cheap as you can.

After that, you can get some pretty good mass with Skeletons. You won't be able to get much of a bunker at this level, so go for more weight of numbers than anything. The more expensive choices like the Necrosphinx can't fit in here either, but the Warsphinx could do good at this points level, since there won't be many cannons if any on the board. Hope this helps!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fencers Blades Tomb Prince = WS10 Tomb Guard. A fairly scary prospect for even Chaos Warriors, as they do not like a horde a 3+ to hit S5 attacks with Killing Blow impacting their craniums.

Alternatively, Stalkers are nasty at this level, as are Tomb Scorpions.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Fencers Blades Tomb Prince = WS10 Tomb Guard. A fairly scary prospect for even Chaos Warriors, as they do not like a horde a 3+ to hit S5 attacks with Killing Blow impacting their craniums.


Sorry, can't do this (I checked after the last time you suggested this). My Will Be Done only confers the base weapon kill of the character; Fencer's Blades cannot improve it. So they're only WS6 (which is still pretty damn nasty).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bugger. Need to read the rules better. Drop a Necrotect in then for hatred if you fancy a block of Tomb Guard.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the comments so far. How about chariots? I have a feeling they'd be a really nice unit, and I like the idea of them. At the same time though, a min. point value of 165 in a 750 point game may be too much of a commitment. Thoughts?

As a side note, are Horse Archers worthwhile?


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

If used badly chariots proper suck as I found out first time using them


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Basically get a lvl3 heirophant, a combat character, and solid units. IMO for such a small game focus on core units. It will be simple and efficient.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye....joe knows what happens when chariots combat nurgle, rotting wood, thats what


----------



## Tropico (Feb 2, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> ye....joe knows what happens when chariots combat nurgle, rotting wood, thats what


But.... but... what if the chariots are made of metal? D: 

does it..... Rust/corode? 

Aso for the OP's question, I've always figured that it's best to work on the HQ/Hero last, as your army is in more need of Core units, it's also wise to not throw everything possible on your Hero, cuz as you plop more on, the more the cost shoots up like a rocket. :c

hope that helped a little.. <3


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

casket is legend although maybe not as good against daemons but still hilarious to use


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Tropico said:


> But.... but... what if the chariots are made of metal? D:
> 
> does it..... Rust/corode?


nope....................turns to wood then rots


that is the power of the Chaos Gods


----------

